# New guy.



## bigred013 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey everyone, new here. I have a 88 foreman, been sittin for awhile and recently got started doin a little work on it. Now me being a freshman in college and as of now unemployed, mods will come slow. Not too sure how to post pics or if I even can, but I'll try to attach a pic of this beast


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Love those old Hondas. We're glad to have you man. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## bigred013 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks! Hope to have a little cash flow soon, will definitely start a build thread when I can. Still trying to get used to the site as well. As for the bike; it's a freakin tank, but you probably already knew that haha!


----------

